# Htc Edge



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-19736_7-57319780-251/leaked-htc-edge-could-be-worlds-first-quad-core-phone/?tag=epicStories

Does anybody know anything about it?


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

>HTC
>Leak

I wouldn't hold your breath anytime soon.


----------

